# الاستراحة > استراحة المجلس >  # قصيدة الشيخ صالح المغامسي في رثاء أحد طلابه #

## طالبة العلم

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

* هذه قصيده للشيخ صالح بن عواد المغامسي إمام وخطيب مسجد قباء بالمدينة المنورة*


* يقول حفظه الله*
* في عام 1409هـ كنت مدرسا في المرحلة المتوسطة وتوفي طالب من طلابي كان أثيرا عندي واسمه : فارس حسن العمري ـ رحمه الله ـ ولظروف ما لم يستطع والده آنذاك حضور دفنه " فقمت بالنزول في قبره ودفنه في بقيع المدينة " وعدت يوم السبت4/9/1409هـ إلى المدرسةفلما قابلت أحد زملائه واسمه فهد ، كتب الله أن أقول في رثاء فارس هذه الأبيات*




* وافارساه أيدري القبر مـن فيـه*
* فيه الفؤاد ومـن بالـروح أفديـه*
* لـولا الإلـه وإيمـان أديـن بـه*
* لكنت قربـك أشفـي مـا ألاقيـه*
* لكنهـا سنـة الله التـي سلفـت*
* إن الإله لما قـد شـاء ممضيـه*
* كم من فواجع شتى قد بليتبهـا*
* لكـن موتـك لا شيـئ يدانـيـه*
* لكـن موتـك أحزانـي بأجمعهـا*
* ياليت شعري مـاذا أنـت لا قيـه*
* نزلت قبـرك والأحـزان عاصفـة*
* والدمع مني حبيـس فـي مآقيـه*
* واريتك الترب لم أدري بما صنعت*
* مني اليـدان ولا مالكفـن يطويـه*
* أبكي عليـك إذا مالفصـل أدخلـه*
* ولا أراك طليقـا فـي نواحـيـه*
* أبكي عليك إذا مالـدرس أشرحـه* 
* ولست تكتب ماقـد كنـت أمليـه* 
* أبكـي عليـك إذا فهـد يناظرنـي* 
* قد أخفى في القلب ما الأحزان تبديه*
* لهفي عليك إذا مالعيد هـل علـى* 
* هذي الديار فأيـن العيـد تقضيـه* 
* بني هذا قضائي قـد رضيـت بـه*
* فحسبـي الله فـي هـم أعانيـه*
* أرجوا لك الله في سر وفي علـن*
* أن يجعل القبر روضا أنـت رائيـه*
* في رحمة الله ابن كان لـي أمـلا*
* قد وسد الترب وانفضـت مغانيـه*
* 
*

----------


## طويلبة علم حنبلية

> *فحسبـي الله فـي هـم أعانيـه*
> *أرجوا لك الله في سر وفي علـن*
> *أن يجعل القبر روضا أنـت رائيـه*


اللهم آمين، بورك فيكم أخية ........
هذا الشيخ أحسبُه والله حسيبه من الصالحين ._شافاه الله وعافاه _ .

----------


## طالبة العلم

حياك الله أخية..
 أسعدني مرورك ..

----------


## علي الزيود

جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## أبومروة

جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## طالبة العلم

علي الزيود .. أبو مروة ..
حياكما الله .. أسعدني مروركما ..

----------


## ربوع الإسـلام

جميلة ..، ما شاء الله ..!!
جزاكِ الله خيرًا ورفع قدركِ أُخية ..

----------


## حكاية الزمان

قصيدةٌ باكية ..

لله درُّ الشيخ الأسيف ..

----------


## أبو فهد السمراني

جزاك الله خيرا وبارك فيك وفي الشيخ المغامسي 



> أبكـي عليـك إذا فهـد يناظرنـي 
> *قد أخفى في القلب ما الأحزان تبديه*
> *لهفي عليك إذا مالعيد هـل علـى* 
> *هذي الديار فأيـن العيـد تقضيـه*

----------


## طالبة العلم

ربوع الإسلام ** حكاية الزمان ** أبو فهد السمراني 
أسعدني مروركم ...
وفقكم الله لكل خير ..

----------


## الفهد

رائعة

----------


## الحافظة

رحمه الله وغفر له ورفع قدره .. وبارك فيك أختي وزادك من فضله ووفقك لمرضاته ...




> *نزلت قبـرك والأحـزان عاصفـة*
> *والدمع مني حبيـس فـي مآقيـه*
> *واريتك الترب لم أدري بما صنعت*
> *مني اليـدان ولا مالكفـن يطويـه*


اللهم ارحمنا برحمتك واختم لنا بخاتمة ترضيك عنا

----------

